# Asyncronmotor im generatorischem Betrieb



## alfi2 (17 Juni 2010)

Schönen Abend an die Community,

Angenommen ich habe ein langes Förderband 110 KW, das Material in Förderrichtung leicht abwärts liefert. Je mehr Material aufs Förderband übergeben wird um so weniger Leistung braucht das Fördeband (FB).
Irgendwann kommt der Momet wo das FB keine Leistung (Strom A) mehr vom Netz bezieht sondern ins Netz zürückliefert.

Meine Frage:

Was für Art von Elektr.Komponenten sind eigentlich notwendig diesen Motor zu Betreiben und ins Netz zurückzuspeisen.

Die Sicherheitstechnik ist Klar (Scheibenbremsen zwischen Motor und Getriebe)


----------



## Paule (17 Juni 2010)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Was für Art von Elektr.Komponenten sind eigentlich notwendig diesen Motor zu Betreiben und ins Netz zurückzuspeisen.


Das können mittlerweile viele Frequenzumformer.
Diese werden in diesem Fall mit einem Rückspeisemodul ausgestattet.
Zum Beispiel Umrichter von SEW sind dafür sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2010)

Vorher aber mal bei den Kollegen vom Netz nachfragen, ob die das überhaupt mögen.
Rückspeisung ist nicht immer gern gesehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (17 Juni 2010)

Wer solche Antriebe einsetzt braucht in der Regel mehr Strom als er Rückspeisen kann.

Ein weiterer Ansatz besteht wenn es z.B. mehrere solche Antriebe geben sollte.
Bei vielen Umrichtern kann man über die Zwischenkreise andere Umrichter mit dieser Energie versorgen.


----------



## Paule (17 Juni 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vorher aber mal bei den Kollegen vom Netz nachfragen, ob die das überhaupt mögen.
> Rückspeisung ist nicht immer gern gesehen.


Es ist ja nicht so dass er mit einem Motor gleich als Energieerzeuger da steht. 
Wenn er da ein paar Antriebe am laufen hat wird das bisschen Energie ja gleich wieder verbraucht.


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2010)

generatorisch = enegie kommt vom motor zurück

du hast 2 möglichkeiten:

1. über bremswiderstand verheizen
2. rückspeisen

rentabilität von zweiterem hängt von leistung und betriebsdauer ab.
die wärme vom bremswiderstand muss auch irgendwie weg... kann er ausserhalb vom schrank sein? wenn er wegen der schutzart rein muss, dann überlege dir gut wie du diesen schrank kühlen willst...

aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass so ein band z.b. in einem kieswerk ständig läuft.

also auf jeden fall eine rückspeisung vorsehen.

rückspeiseeinheiten gibt es von vielen herstellern.
man redet auch von e/r-modulen (ein- rückspeise modul)

ich habe schon systeme von sew und siemens häufig eingesetzt, auch in wesentlich größere leistungsklassen.

was der entzbetreiber sagt ist in industriebetrieben mit eigenen trafostationen eher zweitrangig. wenn man an trafos vom evu angeschlossen ist, dann gibts da mehr zu beachten! je nach land ist das nochmal unterschiedlich...

in europa gibt es aber eine norm die das regelt, habe die nummer jetzt nicht im kopf, aber die gibt klare grenzen für den THD wert an.
der thd wert ist eine englische abkürzung für die "totale harmonische verzerrung" sie definiert den oberschwingungsgehalt.
in europa muss der laut norm unter 8% liegen.

in usa wird da normativ der gesammte am trafo und noch der von jedem erzeuger bewertet...

mit herkömmlichen einfachen rückspeiseeinheiten die einfach im blockstromverfahren mit einer B6-Brücke - also 6-pulsig - arbeiten ist das fast nicht zu erreichen, wenn die schaltungen 12-pulsig (trafo mit YD wicklung geht 90° vwersetzt auf zwei B6 brücken) arbeiten, dann gehts - meistens...
richtig gute werte liefern die neuen "active line module" von siemens sinamics, die arbeiten nicht im blockstromverfahren sondern bilden einen recht guten sinus nach und selbst bei schwachen netzen kommt man mit dem thd laut datenblatt noch unter 4,1%...

aber wie gesagt - in einem industriellen netz mit eigenem trafo interessiert das idr nicht! da kannst du also getrost was einfaches von siemens, keb, sew oder sonst wem einsetzen...


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt - in einem industriellen netz mit eigenem trafo interessiert das idr nicht! da kannst du also getrost was einfaches von siemens, keb, sew oder sonst wem einsetzen...


 
Wie du schon schreibst: idr. In der Regel.
Mit einfachen Rückspeisemodulen "versaust" du dir Netz ganz schön. Wenn mehrere an einer Trofstation hängen, dann können schon nette Störungen auftreten. Manche Komponenten können da schon Ärger machen. S5-Spannungsversorgungen z.B. sind da anfällig.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## alfi2 (18 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

*Erst mal Danke an alle die sich hier mit ihren Ansichten und Erfahrungen beteiligen.*

Die Anlage wird überbrückend die erste Zeit mit Cat-Dieselagregat betrieben.

Hat schon Jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Problematik .

Es handelt sich um mehrere Förderbänder die abhängig von ihrer momentanen Fördermenge ins Netz (gespeist von Cat oder Ähnlichem)  zurückliefern.

Es werden auch eine Menge anderer Verbraucher versorgt

Das klingt mal nach einer echten Herausforderung!

An Markus:
Welche Erfahrungen hattest Du mit Siemens und SEW 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Grüße
Alfred


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2010)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Die Anlage wird überbrückend die erste Zeit mit Cat-Dieselagregat betrieben.


 
Evtl. eine getrennte Spannungsversorugnung für die Steuerungen (SPS) vorsehen. So dass du im Problemfall evtl. eine USV ranhängen kannst. Haben wir bei Anlagen in Osteuropa häufig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ExGuide (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo Alfi,

mir ist eigentlich nicht klar, ob Du überhaupt einen Umrichter benötigst? Ist einer eingebaut?

Wenn Du für den motorischen Betrieb ohne Umrichter auskommst, brauchst Du für den generatorischen Betrieb auch nichts. Gibt auch keine wesentlichen Verzerrungen 

Der Motor geht langsam von Schlupfdrehzahl, z.b. 1.450 in Richtung synchrone Drehzahl (1.500) und dann in den generatorischen Betrieb bis ca. 1.550. In der Praxis wird das Band etwas schneller.
Mit "normalen ASM" kannst durch einen sicheren Betrieb bis ca. 80 % der motorischen Last hinbekommen, darüber hinaus geht es auch noch bis ca. 1,1 fach, sollte dann aber geprüft werden.

Du must aber aufpassen, Du schicktst nur Wirkleistung in das Netz zurück; die Blindleistung muss vom Netz kommen - also ggf. einen dicken Kondensator vorsehen.

Ich habe so schon große Prüfstände bis 1,5 MW gebaut...


----------



## nico (18 Juni 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie du schon schreibst: idr. In der Regel.
> Mit einfachen Rückspeisemodulen "versaust" du dir Netz ganz schön. Wenn mehrere an einer Trofstation hängen, dann können schon nette Störungen auftreten. Manche Komponenten können da schon Ärger machen. S5-Spannungsversorgungen z.B. sind da anfällig.



Werden zum Unterdrücken der Störungen nicht Netzfilter und Netzdrosseln vorgeschaltet?


----------



## alfi2 (18 Juni 2010)

Schönen Freitag Nachmittag an alle,

Zitat von *ExGuide*
mir ist eigentlich nicht klar, ob Du überhaupt einen Umrichter benötigst? Ist einer eingebaut?
Wenn Du für den motorischen Betrieb ohne Umrichter auskommst, brauchst Du für den generatorischen Betrieb auch nichts. Gibt auch keine wesentlichen Verzerrungen :smile:


Genau dieser Gedanke ist mir unlängst auch gekommen ,Traute es nur nicht zu erwähnen.

Die 2 Einzelantriebe und ein Doppelantrieb liefern in Ausbaustufe 1  zusammen errechnet ca 160 KW ins Netz zurück und in Ausbaustufe 2
zusammen errechnet ca 450 KW.

Frequnzumricher sind nicht gefordert, zwingend sind Sanftanlaufgeräte

Lustig ist auf jeden fall das in einem Netz zu verwirklichen das derzeit von einem Dieselaggregat gespeist werden sollte. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Schönes Wochenende
Alfred


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2010)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Lustig ist auf jeden fall das in einem Netz zu verwirklichen das derzeit von einem Dieselaggregat gespeist werden sollte.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ist sicher eine sehr interessante Geschichte.

Vor allem ob das Diesel-Aggregat damit zurecht kommt...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ExGuide (19 Juni 2010)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Die 2 Einzelantriebe und ein Doppelantrieb liefern in Ausbaustufe 1  zusammen errechnet ca 160 KW ins Netz zurück und in Ausbaustufe 2 zusammen errechnet ca 450 KW.
> 
> Frequnzumricher sind nicht gefordert, zwingend sind Sanftanlaufgeräte
> 
> Lustig ist auf jeden fall das in einem Netz zu verwirklichen das derzeit von einem Dieselaggregat gespeist werden sollte.



Nun gibt es mehrere kleinere Probleme, die Du lösen musst:

Genügend Blindstrom bereitstellen, das kann ein übliches Dieselaggregat meist nicht
Sollte die generatorische Last höher sein, als die Last, die andere Verbraucher abnehmen, wird Dir der Diesel über seine Steuerung wahrscheinlich abschalten; also die Grundlast im Auge behalten
Im Sanftanlauf kannst Du nicht generatorisch werden; erst wenn die Überbrückungsschütze geschaltet haben, funktioniert es richtig. Ansonsten hast Du mit Schwingungen zu rechnen - und die bekommst Du mit einfachen Mitteln nicht in Griff. Also musst Du Dir eine Strategie überlegen, wie Du anfahren kannst, wenn bei generatorischem Betrieb z.B. ein Not-Aus betätigt wurde. Das kannst Du einfach halten, indem Du beim Anfahren im generatorischen Betrieb frühzeitig die Überschrückungsschütze kommen lässt...


----------



## alfi2 (19 Juni 2010)

> Zitat von *ExGuide*
> 
> 
> Genügend Blindstrom bereitstellen, das kann ein übliches Dieselaggregat meist nicht


Wäre das mit einer *guten *Blindstromkompensation zu meistern?



> Zitat von *ExGuide*
> 
> 
> Sollte die generatorische Last höher sein, als die Last, die andere Verbraucher abnehmen, wird Dir der Diesel über seine Steuerung wahrscheinlich abschalten; also die Grundlast im Auge behalten


Dieser Punkt ist ganz klar eine Frage des Lastmanagement wobei wahrscheinlich jedes Dieselfabrikat seine *Feinheiten* hat. (Kompression usw.wenn's mal eng werden sollte mit der Grundlast).




> Zitat von *ExGuide*
> 
> 
> Im Sanftanlauf kannst Du nicht generatorisch werden; erst wenn die Überbrückungsschütze geschaltet haben, funktioniert es richtig. Ansonsten hast Du mit Schwingungen zu rechnen - und die bekommst Du mit einfachen Mitteln nicht in Griff. Also musst Du Dir eine Strategie überlegen, wie Du anfahren kannst, wenn bei generatorischem Betrieb z.B. ein Not-Aus betätigt wurde. Das kannst Du einfach halten, indem Du beim Anfahren im generatorischen Betrieb frühzeitig die Überschrückungsschütze kommen lässt...


Da die Überbrückungsschütze *normalerweise *vom Sanftanlauf gesteuert werden(intern oder extern sei mal dahingestellt) müsste das sowieso mit 
Hersteller abgeklärt werden.

Wie schaut's in so einem Fall wirklich mit "Netzversauen" aus?

Grüße 
Alfred


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2010)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Wäre das mit einer *guten *Blindstromkompensation zu meistern?



Du brauchst eigentlich eher das Gegenteil davon 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ExGuide (22 Juni 2010)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Wäre das mit einer *guten *Blindstromkompensation zu meistern?


Wie Blockmove schon schrieb, reicht schon eine ausreichend dimensionierte Kondensatorbatterie, die Du parallel mit dem Motor schaltest. Auf die sehr hohen Einschaltströme achten, könnte Deinen Diesel in die Knie zwingen, ggf. Halbleiterschütze und/oder eine verdrosselte Einheit verwenden.
Auch hier wieder Achtung: Der Sanftanlauf produziert erhebliche Oberschwingungen, und der Kondensator "freut" sich so sehr darüber, dass er platzen kann.
Hier ist aus meiner Sicht ein Feintuning durch Spezialisten unbedingt erforderlich!



alfi2 schrieb:


> Da die Überbrückungsschütze *normalerweise *vom Sanftanlauf gesteuert werden(intern oder extern sei mal dahingestellt) müsste das sowieso mit Hersteller abgeklärt werden.
> 
> Wie schaut's in so einem Fall wirklich mit "Netzversauen" aus?



Eine Rückspeisung OHNE Umrichter liefert fast sinusförmige Ströme und Spannungen, hier sind keine Probleme zu erwarten.
Was passiert, wenn während des Sanftanlaufs der generatorische Betrieb kommt, habe ich noch nicht gemessen. Ich kann aber nur dringend davon abraten.


----------

